# Deer Hunting



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Is anyone doing any hunting?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Clicky


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

dliles6254 said:


> Is anyone doing any hunting?


Check out Jared's (Not Yet) thread eh just started about an hour ago......

Waitting for early muzzleloader here. Then it is time to gun geese.









Have a good Season!

Tim


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

dliles6254 said:


> Is anyone doing any hunting?


No, but I should have been. Maggie and I near stepped on a mature doe who was sound asleep, about 0600. She jumped up, hollered "Whoo!" and took off down the trail. Anyone else ever have a deer vocalize, other than grunts?

Sluggo


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Colorado's Muzzeloading Season has come and gone. Season went well. Took four years to draw a deer tag. Got a 4x5 Buck and 5x5 Bull Elk. The OB did great for 12 days dry camping.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Going in November!

Hey Colorado Outbacker - Nice buck!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Just started the hunt season here in Oregon. Yesterday I got a nice 3 point. I will be out with the Outback next weekend then Muzzle load season begins the following weekend. After theat comes camp paradise..I mean Elk season

Scott


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

First year in about 11 years I haven't bow hunted. Here in NJ we have a regular bow season and a permit bow season. Before you shoot a buck you must shoot a doe. So with that in mind I must have shot at least 50 but it gets to be kind of a bummer plus expensive, processing all of those deer. I have had years where I passed on 12 bucks before I shot my first doe. Shoot the doe, then don't see a buck. Then the other season starts and I have to shoot another doe. So I'm a little busy this year and will spend my time on ducks and geese and then get to deer once the gun season begins.

Glad to see you folks having some luck!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Is anyone doing any hunting?


No, but I should have been. Maggie and I near stepped on a mature doe who was sound asleep, about 0600. She jumped up, hollered "Whoo!" and took off down the trail. Anyone else ever have a deer vocalize, other than grunts?

Sluggo
[/quote]
There are actually quite a few vocalizations that deer make.

Grunt
Snort
growl or groan
blow
a good combination for buck hunting is the grunt, snort, wheeze and the new buck roar call from Primos looks promising.

Steve


----------



## mikej997 (May 31, 2006)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Colorado's Muzzeloading Season has come and gone. Season went well. Took four years to draw a deer tag. Got a 4x5 Buck and 5x5 Bull Elk. The OB did great for 12 days dry camping.


Wow, suprising finding someone on here from your own backyard! I'm from Durango also. I didn't have any luck but had a lot of fun archery hunting this year. 4 years to draw a deer tag? What unit did you hunt? I have always drawn my tags! Maybe it's the extra $20 bill in the envelope that helps! Just kidding, nice buck Colorado Outbacker!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

General deer season starts here the 14th. It will be the 2nd season for our OB. It took awhile last year but the OB was good luck.


----------



## 3cowdogs (May 30, 2006)

Let the air outta a spike elk! He tastes goooood!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Uh, guys.........
Isn't this in the wrong area? Or are you gonna have a deer hunting rally?















If so, let me know where/when.........sure love venison!!
Darlene


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

No luck yet. I had about 20 at 60+ yards in front of me last night. None ever got into bow range. I was ready to get down and brute came out chasing a 8 all around the field. 14 pts that I could see for sure but he had some kickers too. If I had to guess I would say 160 class............Now for the rest of the story! We were on an old army base and had to sign out at the guard shack. On the way there I see eyeballs run in front of my buddies truck in front of me. They never made it to the other side. Smashed up the front of his Z71 pretty good. It was a goofy looking 13 pointer w/ all kind of splits and wierd brow tines. Broke his hips and was hurting bad. I put him out of his misery as humanly as I could amd now hes in the freezer. I'll try to get some pics. I think his rack was soo goofy this may have been suicide.


----------

